# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλωτά Εστιατόρια

## pantelis2009

Μία περίεργη .....όταν την πρώτο είδα για μένα τότε κατασκευή, που εξελίχθηκε σε πλωτό εστιατόριο με έδρα το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. 
Εγώ την πρώτο είδα στις 07/06/2010 στα ναυπηγεία Κόρου στη Σαλαμίνα μισοτελειωμένο και χωρίς να ξέρω για που προορίζεται. Όπως είχα γράψει εδώ  είχε ξεκινήσει περίπου δύο χρόνια πριν η κατασκευή της κάπου στην Ελευσίνα (άγνωστο σε μένα που) και ρωτούσα αν κάποιος φίλος τη δει να μας ενημερώσει.
Πριν μερικές μέρες ο φίλος Εμμανουήλ (emmpapad) επικοινώνησε μαζί μου, μάλιστα μου έστειλε και φωτο και στοιχεία του από το Ηράκλειο και τον ευχαριστώ. Οπότε συμπληρώθηκαν οι ερωτήσεις μου και ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα.
Όσοι πιστοί.......προσέλθετε, ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να δούμε και άλλες τέτοιες κατασκευές, στην πορεία.
Όπως λέει το δημοσίευμα η ιστορία του ξεκινά το 2006 από το Βόλο (βέβαια δεν μπορεί να ήταν έτοιμο) και μπορεί να ήταν κίνηση για να δούν τις αντιδράσεις. Στην πορεία όπως έγινε πραγματικότητα.
Κατασκευασμένο από χάλυβα με μήκος 30 μέτρα, πλάτος 32 μέτρα και με ΝΠ 162 μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει γαι καφέ ή φαγητό από 400-550 άτομα και μπορεί σε αυτό να γίνουν και συνεδριάσεις.
Όταν το πρώτο είδα είχε άλλο σχεδιασμό, ο οποίος στην πορεία άλλαξε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα. Και τι εννοώ..... στην πρώτη φωτο (ναυπηγείο Κόρου) φαίνονται αψίδες από επάνω, ενώ στη δεύτερη (ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣΙ) οι 2 αψίδες έχουν φύγει και στη θέση τους έχουν τοποθετηθεί 4 .....σαν φουγάρα και στην τρίτη φωτο (Ηράκλειο φωτο emmpapad) έχει γίνει επάνω ένα .......σαν Bar και έχει τοποθετηθεί και τέντα.
Αρκετά σας ζάλισα πιστεύω. Ας δούμε αυτές τις 3 φωτο και ο καθείς ας προσθέσει ...... τον οβολόν του. :Fat: 

01 07-06-2010.jpg 09 10-12-2010.jpg 20 18-08-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Περίεργη κατασκευή,άλλα και πολύ ωραία.........θα ήθελα να υπήρχε και κάπου στο Πειραιά ένα τέτοιο.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .......θα ήθελα να υπήρχε και κάπου στο Πειραιά ένα τέτοιο.


Υπήρχε Λεωνίδα, και μάλιστα..... το ίδιο ακριβώς. Για την ακρίβεια, πριν ρυμουλκηθεί στην Κρήτη ήταν δεμένο στον Φλοίσβο στο Παλιό Φάληρο και λειτουργούσε εκεί ως καφετέρια - ρεστοράν. Συνάδελφος μου μάλιστα φωτογράφος είχε τραβήξει επάνω του γαμήλια δεξίωση.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Υπήρχε Λεωνίδα, και μάλιστα..... το ίδιο ακριβώς. Για την ακρίβεια, πριν ρυμουλκηθεί στην Κρήτη ήταν δεμένο στον Φλοίσβο στο Παλιό Φάληρο και λειτουργούσε εκεί ως καφετέρια - ρεστοράν. Συνάδελφος μου μάλιστα φωτογράφος είχε τραβήξει επάνω του γαμήλια δεξίωση.


Θέλουμε λοιπόν και φωτο από μέσα φίλε Γιώργο........έχεις την άκρη. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρκετά δύσκολο Παντελή...... Θα πρέπει αφενός να θυμάται ο φωτογράφος ποιός ήταν ο γάμος που είχε γίνει εκεί (ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες γάμους), και αφετέρου θα ήταν κάπως..... άκομψο να ανεβάσουμε φωτό από τις προσωπικές στιγμές κάποιου -ων χωρίς την συγκατάθεση τους. Άσε δε που οι χώροι ελάχιστα θα φαίνονται αφού ήταν γεμάτοι από καλεσμένους.

----------


## Ilias 92

Εδώ και περίπου 40 χρόνια έχουμε και στην Ροδο το ΚΟΝ ΤΙΚΙ (ίσως το τωρινό να μην ειναι ίδιο με το πρώτο λόγω πυρκαγιάς). 
Το συγκεκριμένο (ΦΑΝ) το θυμάμαι στη τηλεόραση όταν το έφτιαχναν  σε ρεπορτάζ του Αντέννα, πρέπει να κόστισε πολλά χρήματα.

----------


## ppgk2005

Στον Φλοίσβο λειτουργούσε ως ΠΛΩΤΟ και είχαν φτιάξει και youtube channel με διάφορα promo videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaD...IKf7TVSna0ByVQ

http://www.ploto.gr/gallery.html 

Εγώ είχα παρευρεθεί σε μια εταιρική εκδήλωση πέρσυ τον Ιούλιο, πολύ ξεχωριστή και πρωτότυπη ιδέα αλλά οργάνωση και υπηρεσίες κάτω του μετρίου, τουλάχιστον για τις τιμές που χρέωνε - δεν νοικιαζόταν μόνο ως χώρος, έπρεπε να πάρεις το δικό τους catering και σερβιτόρους..

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το link που έβαλε ο φίλος ppgk2005 βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει βίντεο από την καθέλκυση που μας λέει ότι η καθέλκυση έγινε το 2010 και βλέπουμε από το βίντεο ότι κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και βίντεο από τις εργασίες που έγιναν, όπως και πολλές φωτο από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους. Επίσης υπάρχει βίντεο από το Skai Eco News. 
Σ' ευχαριστούμε γι' αυτά τα νέα και χαίρομαι που το θέμα που άνοιξα άρχισε.....να προχωρά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλες δύο πόζες του, τον 07 και 09/2010 όταν ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια. 
Εντυπωσιακή στη δεύτερη φωτο η σκάλα για το άνω deck. Για όσους παρακολουθούν το θέμα.

04 30-07-2010.jpg 06 08-09-2010.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Η τωρινή του θέση είναι στη γωνία μπροστά απο το Λιμεναρχείο.

Εμμανουήλ


P1120603.jpgP1120604.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

P1120585.jpgΣτις 22-07-2013 πρωτομπήκε στο Ηράκλειο και μας το έφερε το ρ/κ ΕΚΤΩΡ του Λυμπουσάκη.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## emmpapad

Και μια κοντινή απο την άφιξή του.

Εμμανουήλ.P1120592.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο από το φίλο emmpapad και τον ευχαριστούμε. Περιμένουμε και άλλες και απ' έξω και από μέσα.......αν μπορείς.

----------


## emmpapad

Και δύο σημερινές απο την είσοδο.

Εμμανουήλ.

P1140764.jpgP1140765.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ευχαριστουμε πολυ pantelis2009 και emmpapad για το φωτογραφικό υλικό...τουλαχιστον στο Ηρακλειο δειχνει να πηγαινει καλά!για να δουμε θα υπάρξουν και άλλες τετοιου ειδους κατασκευές? και κατα πόσο θα βρουν ανταπόκριση από τους εκαστοτε εμπορικούς συλλογους γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα σιγουρα κάποιοι θα έχουν δυσαρεστηθεί!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του πλωτού εστιατορίου ΦΑΝ, από τις 20-10-2010 όταν ήταν δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

07 20-10-2010.jpg 08 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Από μια επίσκεψη που έκανε εχθές ένα φιλαράκι στο πλωτό φαν,και μου τις έστειλε.

ΦΑΝ ΠΛΩΤΟ 22-9-2014 01.jpg ΦΑΝ ΠΛΩΤΟ 22-9-2014 03.jpg .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο σου και εσένα για τις φωτο. Και ενώ στην πρώτη φωτο που είναι η είσοδος για το πλωτό όλα είναι βαμμένα και αστράφτουν, στη δεύτερη στο πίσω μέρος η σκουριά εμφανίζεται σε πολλά σημεία.

----------


## leo85

Όπως τα λες Παντελή, Πρέπει να είναι ο καιρός του να κάνει και αυτό έναν δεξαμενισμό.

ΦΑΝ ΠΛΩΤΟ 22-9-2014 04.gif ΦΑΝ ΠΛΩΤΟ 22-9-2014 05.gif .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα άλλο πλωτό κατασκεύασμα που συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 22/12/2014 είναι οι πλωτοί κοιτώνες VERDI. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια άλλα στοιχεία γι' αυτό. Όποιος έχει ......δεκτά. :Fat: 

VERDI 03 22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλωτό εστιατόριο ΦΑΝ εθεάθη σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Είδα προχθές ένα P/K του Σπανόπουλου που ανέβαινε από το Ηράκλειο.....αλλά δεν ήξερα τι έφερε. Προφανώς ήλθε για συντήρηση.

24-03-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή εγώ δεν θα έπαιρνα και όρκο, και εννοώ αυτό που έγραψες ότι _"Προφανώς ήλθε για συντήρηση"_. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ειδικά στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, δεν έρχονται πλοία ή πλωτές κατασκευές μόνο για εργασίες συντήρησης αλλά και για μεταπώληση και για .....απόσυρση και διάλυση (για να μην πω ότι αυτές είναι οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις). Προσωπικά θα ρισκάρω να προβλέψω ότι δύσκολα θα επιστρέψει ξανά στην Κρήτη το συγκεκριμμένο πλωτό κατασκεύασμα.

Να βάλω και μία δική μου φωτό τραβηγμένη από το γνωστό εκκλησάκι.

IMG_0391.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/01/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Τo πλωτό εστιατόριο στη Ρόδο …έμπνευση Κεφαλλονίτη επιχειρηματία! [εικόνες]*



 Share Tweet Plus one Pin It



Life style

19/04/2018 | 13:15

*Της Ελένης Βαλλιανάτου*Χρόνια  τώρα στην Ρόδο ένα πλωτό εστιατόριο  δύο ορόφων…κλέβει τις εντυπώσεις!
Το εστιατόριο εμπνεύστηκε και δημιούργησε  επιχειρηματίας  Κεφαλλονίτης από το  χωριό Νύφι , ο επιχειρηματίας Βανδώρος. Αν και με τα χρόνια η διεύθυνση άλλαξε οι κάτοικοι της Ρόδου δείχνουν να τον ευγνωμονούν για την επιχειρηματική του ιδέα!
Το Kon-Tiki Floating Restaurant είναι το μοναδικό εστιατόριο στη Ρόδο που βρίσκεται στην κυριολεξία πάνω στη θάλασσα, στο λιμάνι Μανδράκι  σε ένα μοναδικά ρομαντικό χώρο.
Το «Kontiki Floating Restaurant», έχει βραβευτεί από το Trip Advisor, με πιστοποιητικό διάκρισης και σας ταξιδεύει νοερά πάνω στο κύμα, ενώ απολαμβάνεις τη θέα του μπλε του ουρανού και της θάλασσας, του κάστρου των Ιπποτών της Ρόδου και των ιστορικών κτιρίων που είναι χτισμένα περιμετρικά στη στεριά του νησιού.
Το Kon-Tiki Floating Restaurant βρίσκεται έξω από τα Τείχη της Παλιάς Πόλης, σε έναν χώρο άνετο, φωτεινό, ατμοσφαιρικό τα βράδια λόγω της τοποθεσίας, του φωτισμού και της θάλασσας  Όπου στο ισόγειο, συνοδεία πιάνου, μπορείς να απολαύσεις μοναδικά πιάτα γαστρονομικής πανδαισίας και στον πρώτο όροφο, σε ένα πιο χαλαρό περιβάλλον, μπορείς να πιεις ένα ποτό ή απλά τον καφέ σου!
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

